# Simple Home Remedies



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

1. If you are choking on an ice cube, simply pour a cup of boiling water down your throat and PRESTO ! The blockage will be almost instantly removed.

2.Clumsy ? Avoid cutting yourself while chopping vegetables by getting someone else to hold them while you chop away.

3.Avoid arguements with the MRS. about lifting the toilet seat by simply using the sink.

4.For high blood pressure sufferers; simply cut yourself and bleed for a few minutes, thus reducing the pressure in your veins. Remember to use a timer.

5.A mouse trap placed on top of your alarmclock will prevent you from rolling over and going back to sleep after hitting the snooze button.

6.If you have a bad cough, take a large dose of laxatives, then you will be afraid to cough.

7.Sometimes we just need to remember what the rules in life really are. 
You only need two tools, WD-40 and duct tape. If it doesn't move and should, use the WD-40, If it shouldn't move and does, use the duct tape.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I see how #6 could turn out bad if you had to senezze, for in thoes cases it is unstoppable. It would be funny to see. though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmmm, very interesting. LOL. Great ideas Don !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> 1. If you are choking on an ice cube, simply pour a cup of boiling water down your throat and PRESTO ! The blockage will be almost instantly removed.
> 
> 2.Clumsy ? Avoid cutting yourself while chopping vegetables by getting someone else to hold them while you chop away.
> 
> ...


What a brain.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

5# would work well for Roberta!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don, don, don....I love your way of thinking....just not for my usage.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a joke Brian, it doesn't really go on in the real world.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah....I tend to be fasicious ( sp ? )


----------

